# 120G:Nala Fahaka Puffer



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So as you read in my other post we have done some changes. Since Kaleeko left our 120G, I needed to fill the void. So a Fahaka it is..
Enjoy


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great Ben. Are those rocks on the driftwood just balancing there or are they attached somehow? Just asking cause if just balanced I would be worried about the Fahaka knocking them off and hurting himself, more so when he gets bigger. Every once in awhile mine will get spooked and thrash around for few seconds. They get quite strong when bigger I don't know how many times he has soaked me and my gf as we walk by the tank lol.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

tank looks whoop ass


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Looking great Ben. Are those rocks on the driftwood just balancing there or are they attached somehow? Just asking cause if just balanced I would be worried about the Fahaka knocking them off and hurting himself, more so when he gets bigger. Every once in awhile mine will get spooked and thrash around for few seconds. They get quite strong when bigger I don't know how many times he has soaked me and my gf as we walk by the tank lol.


good point dude. ya they are just being balanced right now..feels pretty sturdy. its amazing how long it takes for a pieces like that to stay sunk. im really glad i only had to move her once. she will be in there well for her life. ive noticed alot of change since we moved her over. i swear she is growing super fast now. she has thrashed around in the 90G before but since moving her nothing yet.cwhat do you suggest to keep those rocks from falling. I dont want to have to use elastic bands....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> tank looks whoop ass


thanks Johnny..!!!! i cant wait for her to gain some size now!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

me too i want mine to be huge


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

beautiful pictures and beautiful tank ben!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> beautiful pictures and beautiful tank ben!


thanks G..hows geroge???


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whose George


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> whose George


pinkjell has a fahaka also. smaller then Nala i think..


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya mine did the same thing when I upgraded his tank he grew faster, just shows best to start out with the right size tank to begin with eh


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Ya mine did the same thing when I upgraded his tank he grew faster, just shows best to start out with the right size tank to begin with eh


totally agree dude.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

george is doing great . He sure likes the sand i got for him, hes constantly covered in sand lol..its adorable. i wish i had a 120 gallon for him tho..just such a beautiful tank Ben!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks G!
how is your shuffling going??
can we make a trade soon ?


----------

